# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Chợ phiên Mèo Vạc

## nguyetnt

Đến *Hà Giang*, chúng tôi may mắn có mặt tại Mèo Vạc vào đúng ngày chợ phiên. Chợ chỉ họp một lần mỗi tuần tại trung tâm huyện.

Từ rất sớm, chúng tôi ra khỏi khách sạn, hòa vào dòng người nô nức tới chợ. Buổi sáng trên núi, khi mặt trời chưa mọc, không gian âm u sương mù và se lạnh. Người tay không, người gùi hàng, người chỉ cắp nách con gà, lại có người dắt theo lợn, bò, người đi xe máy, kẻ xe đạp, nhưng chủ yếu là cuốc bộ từ… trên núi xuống, từ dưới thung lũng lên, làm náo nhiệt cả một vùng ngày thường vốn yên ả.

Bỏ qua lối vào cổng chính, chúng tôi theo con đường bên hông để đến khoảng đất ngoài trời rộn rã tiếng nói cười, tiếng mặc cả mua bán. Chao ôi là người, vui như hội, rực rỡ sắc màu. Những người đàn ông giản dị trong trang phục màu đen bên cạnh những người phụ nữ Dao, Lô Lô, Giáy hay H’mông xúng xính trong trang phục truyền thống. Màu khăn, túi, áo, quần, váy của họ tạo nên không khí vui tươi của chợ. Thích thú, háo hức dạo một vòng quanh chợ, chúng tôi thấy hàng hóa bày bán chủ yếu là nông sản và nông cụ được sản xuất trong vùng. Những bao gạo trắng ngần xếp bên những bó rau xanh mơn mởn, cạnh những trái ổi chín vàng, thơm lừng.



Trẻ con theo cha mẹ đi chợ cũng rất nhiều. Đứa gặp bạn ríu rít chuyện trò, đứa giúp mẹ bán hàng, lại có em bé vẫn còn say giấc nồng trên lưng mẹ. Sẵn kẹo trong túi, tôi chia cho các em. Tiếng Kinh bập bẹ, nhưng em nào cũng rất lễ phép nói câu cảm ơn.

Chợ phiên vùng cao không chỉ là nơi trao đổi, mua bán hàng hóa. Người cao tuổi coi đây là dịp thăm hỏi, trao đổi kinh nghiệm sản xuất. Còn với các chàng trai, cô gái, đây là dịp hẹn hò, gặp gỡ, tâm tình. Bạn bè gặp nhau tay bắt mặt mừng, kéo nhau vào một góc, rót mời nhau chén rượu, chẳng phân biệt đàn ông hay phụ nữ, cũng chẳng cần đến đồ nhắm. Có lẽ vì thế mà rượu là thứ hàng hóa được bán nhiều nhất ở chợ. Rượu đựng trong can, xếp thành hàng dài, chiếm riêng một góc. Người ta thử rượu theo nhiều cách rất đa dạng: bằng chén, bằng muỗng, hay đơn giản chỉ bằng một đoạn ống nhựa, người mua có thể hút rượu từ can lên để thử, rất tiện.



Thu hút người đi chợ không kém là vải vóc và quần áo. Những bộ quần áo nam thường được người bán cầm đi rong, trong khi vải và váy áo phụ nữ được bày trong khu vực riêng, phía trong nhà. Thôi thì những mảnh vải, những chiếc khăn đủ các màu: xanh, đỏ, tím, vàng, lục, lam... bày la liệt trên những tấm ni lông trải dưới đất hoặc treo trên tường. Váy áo đồng bào vùng cao đủ chất liệu: thổ cẩm, giả thổ cẩm hay vải thông thường... được các bà các chị tíu tít chọn thử. Điều thú vị là ngay bên cạnh có một loạt máy khâu sẵn sàng sửa hay may đồ cho người mua.

Từ trên cao, cả khu chợ như rừng hoa đa sắc rập rờn. Nắng lên cao dần, chợ vẫn đông vui náo nhiệt. Chúng tôi, có lẽ là những người đầu tiên rời chợ, để tiếp tục hành trình. Trên đường, thỉnh thoảng chúng tôi lại bắt gặp một gia đình, một nhóm đồng bào dân tộc ít người từ phía trong núi, đang hân hoan, hối hả đến chợ. Nhìn họ, tôi cứ hình dung ra cảnh đón Tết khi còn nhỏ.



Kinh tế phát triển đã kéo gần hơn khoảng cách giữa miền núi với miền xuôi. Chợ phiên Mèo Vạc so với trước, cũng đã có phần thay đổi. Ngoài những món đặc sản truyền thống thắng cố, mèn mén... nay đã có thêm phở gà, bánh mì thịt của miền xuôi. Chen lẫn tiếng râm ran chuyện trò, có thêm âm thanh ồn ã của tiếng loa rè rè liên tục phát quảng cáo.








Tạm biệt Mèo Vạc, tôi thầm mong sao việc tiếp nhận thêm những nét mới, cái hay không làm mất đi những nét đẹp truyền thống, những bản sắc văn hóa của các dân tộc, những nét riêng của chợ phiên vùng cao.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội – Hà Giang - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Ha Giang - Ha Noi (3 ngay 4 dem)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Giang* - *tour du lich Hà Giang*Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hà Giang - du lich Ha Giang*

----------


## h20love

Tết lên đây chắc nhộn nhịp lém đây

----------


## laneliz0105

Trang phục của đồng bào dân tộc thiểu số thật bắt mắt

----------


## dulichquocanh3

Phòng vé Quốc Anh chuyên cung cấp vé máy bay của các hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế
ĐT: 0473061809
DĐ: 01689556535

----------


## dung89

Chợ này nghe quen quá đi thôi

----------

